# BarEnds ! Ja oder Nein?



## 4xdome (29. Februar 2008)

hallo liebe racer und marathonisti,

mich würde mal brennend interessieren wer von euch barends auf seinem racebike hat.
ich persönlich rate schon jedem dazu , fahre aber selber keine . gefällt mir irgendwie nicht auf meinem ht. 
ich glaube aber auch das ich beim fahren ,auch im rennbetrieb, keinen nachteil habe.
wie steht ihr dazu?

danke schon jetzt einmal für eure meinung


----------



## müsing (29. Februar 2008)

nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (29. Februar 2008)

Ja! Gerne mit am Hardtail!


----------



## CSB (29. Februar 2008)

Seit Jahren NUR MIT BAR-ENDS!!! 
Warum auf welche verzichten? Wegen Mehrgewicht 







.


----------



## 4xdome (29. Februar 2008)

Nö das nicht,

is bei mir so ne optische sache


----------



## Racer09 (29. Februar 2008)

Bin bis 2006 auch immer mit Barends gefahren, hab sie dann im Winter zu 2007 mal abgebaut zum probieren. Und kam so auf Anhieb, "ohne" super zu Recht. In den Abfahrten kann ich ohne das Bike besser steuern, ausballancieren, da ich weiter außen packen kann und ansonsten finde ich es noch sehr positiv, das ich ständig alle Steuerelemente (Schaltung - Bremse) in Griffweite habe. Anderer Aspekt ist die Optik, nur das ist untergeordnet.


----------



## GlanDas (29. Februar 2008)

Ich kann nicht ohne.
Allein schon in den Anstiegen ist man mit Barends schneller.
Von den verschiedenen Griffpositionen ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (29. Februar 2008)

Probiers doch mal aus: am berg kannste viel mehr Stoff geben (Wiegetritt) und im Sitzen kommt das Bike vorne nicht so schnell hoch, beim Tempo machen gehts auch besser, also ich fahre schon seit drei Jahren mit! Was steht eigentlich im Vordergrund, die Optik oder die Effizienz eines muskelgetriebenen Fahrzeugs!?
Gruß Kurbelmaxe


----------



## ACE6 (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich fahre von Wheeler oder Zoom den Bullbar Fastrack ist Lenker und Barends zusammen mit wenig Gewicht, fahre nur noch solche, was besseres habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden, sieht auch Top aus, finde ich. 
Fahre aber meistends Touren aus Strasse und durch den Wald und so, wie es mit der Stabilität bei harter Beanspruchung ist kann ich nicht sagen, mir ist aber auch noch keiner Kaputt gegangen.

So etwas habe ich noch bei keinem gesehen, bis jetzt.


----------



## ochsenlenke (29. Februar 2008)

Für den, der gern kurze Oberrohrlänge mit längerem Lenkervorbau fährt, bieten sich BarEnds an. Dann geht die Position nämlich in Richtung Rennrad (Körperschwerpunkt weiter vorn), wobei die BarEnds dann ungefähr das sind, was beim Rennrad die Bremsgriffe sind. Ich mag´s so.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe auch seit Anfang des Jahres Barends an meinem Anthem.
Ich finde, es sieht ganz okay aus. Das ist aber natürlich immer Geschmackssache.





Die Funktion ist aber überragend.
Im Moment glaube ich nicht, dass ich noch mal ohne fahren werde.
Ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

ich wechsle bei meinem hardtail mit lockout etwa alle 3 monate und denke jedesmal entweder 
a: nie wieder ohne, weil viel effizienter im wiegetritt und bei langen ausfahrten wegen verschiedener griffpositionen
b: ohne sieht es nicht nur besser aus, es fährt sich definitiv besser bergab und so oft gehe ich dann auch wieder nicht aus dem sattel.

will heissen:  irgendwie tagesformabhängig


----------



## Kati (1. März 2008)

Ja, nur mit. Bei Basteleien oder altem Bike fahr ich manchmal ohne und komme bergauf nicht vorwärts


----------



## Oetti03 (1. März 2008)

Mit


----------



## keroson (1. März 2008)

4xdome schrieb:


> [...] gefällt mir irgendwie nicht auf meinem ht. [...]





Racer09 schrieb:


> [...] Anderer Aspekt ist die Optik, nur das ist untergeordnet.[...]



Barends können auch optisch was hermachen:


----------



## Fusion-Racer (1. März 2008)

Mit !
Im Wiegetritt pack ich den Stier gerne an den Hörnern 
Bergab is halt so ne Sache,bei schwierigen Strecken dann doch lieber ohne,weil wie Racer09 schon sagte man einfach bessere Kontrolle hat.
Aber für Forststraßen-Rennen würde ich niemals drauf verzichten.


----------



## CSB (1. März 2008)

> Bergab is halt so ne Sache,bei schwierigen Strecken dann doch lieber ohne,weil wie Racer09 schon sagte man einfach bessere Kontrolle hat.



Einfach einen breiten Lenker Montieren ( bei mir 600mm)  dann hat man auch mit BarEnds Spaß in technischen Passagen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen bei CC-Rennen auf BarEnds zu verzichten,würde jedoch bei Langstrecken-Rennen nie darauf verzichten wollen 









.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darky (1. März 2008)

Bin auch ne Zeit lang ohne gefahren, jetzt mal ein paar Ausfahrten mit Barends und kann mich allen nur anschließen auf langen Touren super! 

Sobalds aber bissle technischer wird oder schnell bergabgeht, find ichs sie störend.

Glaube es ist echt Geschmackssache, also denke das kann nur jeder für sich entscheiden ob er sie braucht oder nicht.


----------



## ScottErda (1. März 2008)

Ihr fahrt alle Flat Lenker?!
Ich hab ein Richtey WCS Low Rizer...
Ist es ein Stilbruch, an so einen Lenker Bar Ends dran zu machen?!

Optisch find ichs nicht schön. Aber ich will auch nicht auf die 660mm Länge des Lenkers verzichten und mir einen 600 oder sogar nur 580 mm Flat holen nur um mit Bar Ends zu fahren...


----------



## Milass (1. März 2008)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt alle Flat Lenker?!
> Ich hab ein Richtey WCS Low Rizer...
> Ist es ein Stilbruch, an so einen Lenker Bar Ends dran zu machen?!




Ja!


----------



## 4xdome (1. März 2008)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt alle Flat Lenker?!
> Ich hab ein Richtey WCS Low Rizer...
> Ist es ein Stilbruch, an so einen Lenker Bar Ends dran zu machen?!
> 
> Optisch find ichs nicht schön. Aber ich will auch nicht auf die 660mm Länge des Lenkers verzichten und mir einen 600 oder sogar nur 580 mm Flat holen nur um mit Bar Ends zu fahren...



Rizer und BarEnds? Für mich no way 

musst aber selber wissen


----------



## spessarter (1. März 2008)

by the way: 
gibt es Racer die Rizer fahren, oder hat ein Rizer bei einem Racer nichts verlorern


----------



## 4xdome (1. März 2008)

spessarter schrieb:


> by the way:
> gibt es Racer die Rizer fahren, oder hat ein Rizer bei einem Racer nichts verlorern



Habe schon welche auf rennen getroffen, is aber  selten. is aber ein anderes thema, sonst müssen wir jetzt ein für und wieder , vor und nachteile diskutieren.

Hau einen gerade rauf und dann barends


----------



## Paradoxxx (1. März 2008)

Ich möchte auf Barends keinesfalls verzichten. Die Griffposition während der Fahrt zu wechseln entlastet die Hände, die Handgelenke und auch die Wirbelsäule, da man mit Barends sein Körpergewicht ggf. ein Stück weiter nach hinten verlagern und sich etwas aufrichten kann.

Optisch schaut das Rad mit Barends außerdem besser aus und bei Anstiegen sind dieses sowieso eine große Hilfe, vor allem dann, wenn man sich aus dem Sattel erhebt.

Deswegen: BarEnds - Ja oder nein?  Ein ganz klares "Ja"!  

Gruß

Paradoxxx


----------



## 328 (2. März 2008)

Am HT habe ich immer Barends. 
Lockout rein, aufstehen, auf die
Barends umgreifen und vollstoff geben  

Am Fully hatte ich keine Barends, da ich 
ohnehin fast nie aufgestanden und 
Wiegetritt gefahren bin.


----------



## racejo (2. März 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Bin bis 2006 auch immer mit Barends gefahren, hab sie dann im Winter zu 2007 mal abgebaut zum probieren. Und kam so auf Anhieb, "ohne" super zu Recht. In den Abfahrten kann ich ohne das Bike besser steuern, ausballancieren, da ich weiter außen packen kann und ansonsten finde ich es noch sehr positiv, das ich ständig alle Steuerelemente (Schaltung - Bremse) in Griffweite habe. Anderer Aspekt ist die Optik, nur das ist untergeordnet.



das unterschreib ich mal


----------



## keroson (2. März 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Einfach einen breiten Lenker Montieren ( bei mir 600mm)  dann hat man auch mit BarEnds Spaß in technischen Passagen.
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen bei CC-Rennen auf BarEnds zu verzichten,würde jedoch bei Langstrecken-Rennen nie darauf verzichten wollen
> 
> ...


wieso hast du den die Züge unterm Oberrohr über kreuz gelegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ochsenlenke (2. März 2008)

Wenn die Hörner viel breiter montiert werden, als Schulterbreite, dann ist die Kraftübertragung aber auch nicht ideal, ganz zu schweigen von der Windangriffsfläche, und somit für lange Ausfahrten dann auch keine große Hilfe. Denn wenn man nicht gerade am Lenker zieht, sondern diagonal von außen nach innen, geht für mich Energie verloren. Ich hab sie desalb nicht am Lenkerrand montiert, sondern weiter innen auf Schulterbreite.


----------



## $tealth (2. März 2008)

nein


----------



## Milass (3. März 2008)

ochsenlenke schrieb:


> Wenn die Hörner viel breiter montiert werden, als Schulterbreite, dann ist die Kraftübertragung aber auch nicht ideal, ganz zu schweigen von der Windangriffsfläche, und somit für lange Ausfahrten dann auch keine große Hilfe. Denn wenn man nicht gerade am Lenker zieht, sondern diagonal von außen nach innen, geht für mich Energie verloren. Ich hab sie desalb nicht am Lenkerrand montiert, sondern weiter innen auf Schulterbreite.



Bar ends. Hörnchen sagt man in der Baumarkt Abteilung.


----------



## CSB (3. März 2008)

> wieso hast du den die Züge unterm Oberrohr über kreuz gelegt?



War die optimalste Möglichkeit  


.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (3. März 2008)

...ein langer uphill ohne barends - für mich unvorstellbar!


----------



## ochsenlenke (4. März 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Bar ends. Hörnchen sagt man in der Baumarkt Abteilung.



Nee, beim Bäcker.


----------



## Paradoxxx (4. März 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Bar ends. Hörnchen sagt man in der Baumarkt Abteilung.



Barends = Denglisch  

(Lenker)hörnchen = Deutsch  

Eigentlich ist es traurig, wie sehr die Anglizismen auf dem Vormarsch sind! (Schiller würde sich im Grabe herumdrehen, wenn er das lesen könnte)


----------



## keroson (4. März 2008)

Wenn dann Goethe, Schiller war ein vortschritlich denkender Mensch


----------



## versus (6. März 2008)

Paradoxxx schrieb:


> Barends = Denglisch



was soll denn an barends *denglisch* sein ?

wenn du schon für den erhalt der deutschen sprache kämpfst, solltest du auch deine feinde kennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (7. März 2008)

Moin,
also ich fahr nur mit Barends und benutze sie auch oft ist für mich bei langen Strecken einfach entspannter und meine Hände Schlafen nicht ein. Montiert sind sie an einem 58 cm breiten Flatbar. Gewicht? Kein Thema bei rd. 60 Gramm/ Paar (Smica)
Allerdings soll ich auf Anraten meiner Physiotherapeutin auf ein Fully umsatteln, da ich im Brustwirbelereich einen Wibelschaden habe und und das Hardtail auf Dauer nicht förderlich sein wird. An diesem Rad werd ich dann wohl einen Rizer fahren, um etwas höher zu sitzen, und das ohne! Barends, es gibt m. E. keinen größeren Stilbruch.


----------



## trek 6500 (10. März 2008)

..fahre auch an allen bikes barends - und , man stelle sich  vor , ich wage es auch , mit den dingern am rizer in der öffentlichkeit aufzutauchen (am fully) . bin am berg jedesmal wieder dankbar für die teile . und : sch... auf "style" , was das angeht .. da ist mir der komfort wichtiger .....


----------



## stephdeluxe (11. März 2008)

ganz klar Ja! auf langen touren einfach mal die griffposition zu wechseln ist einfach angenehm.


----------



## Nafets190 (11. März 2008)

Hi,

ich musste bei meinem OS lenker die Barends wieder mal abnehmen weil ich einen Remote-Lockout befestigt habe. Bei der ersten Tour am Berg merkt man sofort das was fehlt.
Muss mir da mal was einfallen lassen mit dem Lenker.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## rboncube (12. März 2008)

An meinem Marathonbike ganz klar mit Barends. Falls ich mal an nem Bike nen Rizer hätte, kämmen definitiv keine hin. Schaut einfach furchtbar aus.
Aber wem es gefällt und vor allem damit klar kommt, warum nicht.

Zum Thema Rizer: Bin zwar eisener Flatbarfahrer, denke aber Rizer haben ganz klar ihre Berechtigung und Vorteile an All Mountains,Enduros usw. Aber an nen Racer gehört einfach ein Flat mit Hörnchen. In den Magazinen, vor allem in der Bike, wird einem ja schon richtig gehend sugeriert, das man mit nem 56er oder 58er Flat keinen Berg mehr heil runter kommt. Das wird ja sogar an Marathonbikes bemängelt. Möchte mal wissen wie die früher mit Flat, 80mm Gabel und V-Brake über die Alpen gefahren sind.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## ralf (17. März 2008)

... ja! Bin noch nie ohne gefahren. 
Als Anfang der 90er Barends und Klickies aufkamen, habe ich mich zunächst aus Budgetgründen für die damals üblichen Onzas entschieden. Als ich dann Klickies hatte, war mir klar, daß Barends das (für mich)  wichtigere Zubehör sind ...  

Ach ja, Lenker auch heute noch in 540 mm Flat. Wüsste gar nicht wie ich sonst bergrunter zwischen den Bäumen durchwieseln sollte ... ...  

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (21. März 2008)

Da oute ich mich doch auch gleich mal: An allen Bikes Barends!
Und seitdem die Firma Ergon ausschließlich für meine Hände auf den Markt kam  , nur noch Ergon  

Aber an gekröpften Lenkern Barends? Ich weiss nicht. Mal ganz abgesehen von der mit Sicherheit schrägen Optik wüsste ich auch nicht, was das Ganze bringt. Der Winkel ist doch dann (natürlich abhängig von der restlichen Geometrie und vom Vorbau) eh schon recht Uphillfeindlich, oder?


----------



## masta2006 (24. März 2008)

Also ich erwische mich immer wieder selber wenn ich in einen regelmäßigen Tritt fahre, das ich meine Hände am Rizer immer so halte, als hätte ich BAR ENDS. Aber an nem Rizer sieht des optisch net so gut aus! Aber Mit nem Flatbar fahre ich net gerne! Aber Werde mir doch demnächst welche drannmachen! Kännt ihr da welche empfehlen die Grade sind und net grade meinen Geldbeutel zum Zwiebelsack machen! Gruss Dominik


----------



## keroson (24. März 2008)

hab welche da von srp (wie smica, etc) in blau eloxiert (genau das gleiche blau wie das tune blau)... fals interesse: pm


----------



## Saturas (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

sorry, dass ich den alten Thread hier nochmals ausgrabe. Habe aber ein Problem, das hier genau rein passt:

Ich habe ein neues Corratec X-Vert Motion gekauft und würde gerne Bar Ends ranschrauben. Daher die Frage, kann ich die Griffe einfach ein bisschen nach innen schieben, oder brauche ich Bar Ends mit Innenbefestigung? Spricht allgemein was gegen die mit Innenbefestigung?


----------



## kastel67 (21. Juni 2008)

Immer mit. Wenn es schnell wird Hände an die BarEnds und Körperspannung aufbauen.


----------



## -MaLi- (21. Juni 2008)

form follows function -> mit barends


----------



## doubelyu (6. Juli 2008)

ich fahr jetzt ohne, weil man dann nicht so leicht einfädeln kann (auf engen kursen)

lg


----------



## subdiver (7. Juli 2008)

Der Trend bei Marathonfahrern geht in Richtung breiter Riser.
Die Kontrolle und der Speed auf kniffligen Trials (z.B. Kitzalp-Marathon) 
ist um Welten besser, als mit einem Flat und Hörnchen.

Ich bin über 17 Jahre Flat gefahren und habe vor 4 Wochen auf Anraten 
eines erfahrenen Marathonfahrer aus dem Kleinwalsertal probeweise
einen XC-Riser mit 660mm montiert.

Am Anfang wollte ich ihn wieder abmontieren, aber je länger die technischen Abfahrtsstrecken 
und Trialeinlagen waren, umso mehr schätzte ich den Riser.
Nun kann ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen, einen Flat zu fahren 
Überwiegend bin ich in den Alpen unterwegs.


----------



## qwk (10. Juli 2008)

früher ja, heute nein.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (10. Juli 2008)

Ich könnte mir ein Rennen ohne nicht mehr vorstellen !
Im Wiegetritt oder in Flachpassagen fühle ich mich mit Barends deutlich wohler.
Achja, hab übrigens auch über ne längere Zeit probiert ohne zu fahren, aber ich wüsste nicht, warum man auf Barends verzichten soll, wenn man einen ausreichend breiten Lenker fährt. ( fahre übrigens Syntace Duraflite Carbon OS mit einer Breite von 620mm )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir ein Rennen ohne nicht mehr vorstellen !
> Im Wiegetritt oder in Flachpassagen fühle ich mich mit Barends deutlich wohler.
> Achja, hab übrigens auch über ne längere Zeit probiert ohne zu fahren, aber ich wüsste nicht, warum man auf Barends verzichten soll, wenn man einen ausreichend breiten Lenker fährt. ( fahre übrigens Syntace Duraflite Carbon OS mit einer Breite von 620mm )


Ööhmm, was haben Barends mit der Lenkerbreite zu tun? Ich habe keine Ahnung.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Fusion-Racer (10. Juli 2008)

Na weil sich viele mit Barends am Lenker eingeengt fühlen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2008)

Ach so. Danke schön 
Ich habe 580mm und Barends. Und ich dachte schon das würde mein Versagen bei den letzten Rennen begründen 
Schade eigentlich.

Gruß Kai


----------



## doubelyu (10. Juli 2008)

ja kommt auch drauf wie man sich fühlt wenn man weiter innen greifen muss (ca 2 cm) aber bei 620 mm breite is das ja kein problem, wäre mir aber zu breit für ganz enge passagen

lg


----------



## Hamsterkotze (12. Juli 2008)

hallöchen ^^
ist es schlimm barends an einm lowriser (20mm) dran zu machen? der lenker is nur 600mm breit


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2008)

Was heißt schon schlimm. Es sieht halt nicht aus.
Mein Lenker ist ein 580mm Flatbar mit Barends.

Gruß Kai


----------



## cluso (12. Juli 2008)

Fahr wieder "mit".

Früher immer mit, ne Zeitlang ohne und seit ein paar Monaten wieder mit.

Geht beides, ist alles nur eine Frage der Gewöhnung.

Allerdings sind die Griffpositionen ohne Hörnchen schon eher eingeschränkt, dafür fühlt man sich nicht so eingeengt. Hat beides Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## doubelyu (12. Juli 2008)

hörnchen und lowriser, des sieht doch voll assi aus
-->> aber über geschmack lässt sich ja schließlich streiten, wenn es dir gefällt und du zurecht kommst, mach es ruhig

lg


----------



## forever (16. Juli 2008)

ich muss mal eine lanze brechen für die flatbars - rizer sind auf einem xc
hardtail einfach nur die pest, außerdem ist meiner ungewöhnlich breit,
ich schätze 60cm....mit den üblichen flatbars 56-58cm und natürlich
barends komme ich super zurecht, und ständig hat man das feeling eine chopper zu fahren..ich zumindest. nunja, da werde ich den lenker hier beim 2. bike auch mal wieder rauswerfen müssen, weil auf dauer läßt sich so vernünftig kaum fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (17. Juli 2008)

Es kommt doch auch darauf an, in welchem Gebiet und Gelände man überwiegend fährt.

Auf technisch schwierigenden Trials im Gebirge hat man z.B. mit einem breitem Riser 
große Vorteile gegenüber einem Flatbar.

Die Locals bei uns in den Alpen und auch im Kleinwalsertal (bin ich öfter)
fahren z.B. kaum noch mit einem Flatbar auf ihrem Marathon- bzw. Race-Fully.

Im Mittelgebirge kann natürlich wiederum der Flatbar Vorteile haben.

Also Alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmack, Vorlieben 
und dem individuellem Einsatzzweck


----------



## Saturas (19. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch Bar Ends aus Carbon gekauft und bin seitdem viel glücklicher mit meinem Rad, der Kauf hat sich auf jeden Fall für mich rentiert!


----------



## -XC- (19. Juli 2008)

auf jedenfall mit... bequem sieht gut aus (gibt allerdings auch pottenhässliche..) und das bissl mehr gewicht merkt man nun wirklich nicth aber die hände dankens einem


----------



## Milass (19. Juli 2008)

ohne bar ends kann man bessser abfahren.


----------



## Danielsan79 (19. Juli 2008)

> Nö das nicht,
> 
> is bei mir so ne optische sache



Optisch finde ich Barends top, besser als ohne. Es müssen aber die richtigen Barends sein, also eher kurze wie die Smica oder Tune.


----------



## herr.gigs (4. Februar 2009)

So hierzu wollte ich auch noch mein Senf loswerden:

Nach einem halben Jahr ohne am Trainingsbike - ich vermisse sie schon!
Ohne sieht zwar besser aus, aber Mit hat man einfach eine 2.Griffposition zur Abwechselung.
Auch hier würd ich sagen, bei Kurzstrecken Rennen gehts auch ohne, aber beim Marathon immer ein Muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

